

Oracle Asks OpenOffice Community Members To Leave - Garbage
http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Community_Council_Log_20101014

======
colonelxc
Or, more realistically, they said that it is a conflict of interest to sit on
the board of two different (competing) projects, OpenOffice and LibreOffice.
No one said they couldn't be part of the "community."

Since the code base was just forked, patches can be applied to both projects
(and should, where appropriate).

